# Bed wetting!?!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Please help I'm very confused by maggies behaviour today. I woke up this morning to find that she had wet her bed in the hall that she sleeps in at night. So I have washed it all and hope it will be dry for tonight. I thought this was a little unusual, she has never wet in her bed, but hey accidents happen. Then this evening she has wet slightly on right next to her bed in the living room!!!!!! Any idea why this might be? 
We are persevering with bell training although she hasn't rung to go our yet! Age doesn't bark or whine so I need to kind of guess when she needs out. Any help much appreciated. Emma x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Remind me, how old is Maggie now?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

She is 11months! She has always been so good at night even when really young but now she has done it again this afternoon. I don't have a clue why. Emma x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Given she's still so young it could be a slight toilet training regression..it's pretty normal and just a phase you need to work through. It could also be caused by a UTI or fear/worry. Has there been any many changes/issues in her environment? Is she eating/drinking normally? Are there any other changes in her behaviour? If not thenI think just carry on as normal and do more toilet breaks to re-enforce the basic toilet training again. Lot's of praise and rewards when she does outside.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

No all else seems normal. Just seems strange that the only 'accidents' she has had have been in or next to her bed. Suppose will just need to monitor it. Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Emma. It may just be a toilet training blip as Clare says but I would monitor how often and when it is happening. If it continues it would be worth just having a trip to the vets to get it checked out.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has she been spayed, some bitches leak after spaying, not all the time. A simple hormone addative to food stopped my terrier and she lived to over 15.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

No no not been speyed. I had a dog with this previously too and it's defo not that. She isn't getting up and leaving wee bits where she has been lying its proper big wees. Emma x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm no expert but has she had a season yet? Could she be coming into season and feeling out of sorts maybe?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

No Janet we are still awaiting her season. Have made app for the vets this afternoon, im sure they will be able to check that out for me. They asked me to get a sample bu I have tried and tried and every time i slide the wee tray under her she stops peeing! grrrrr soooo frustrating. Emma x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Another way to get a sample is use some cotton wool (suggested by my vet) the are not so suprised so usually carry on weeing (the dog not the vet!)


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I asked if I could bring a puppy pad and they said no, think its just cos I'm going near her bits that's she stops. Will need to remember cotton wool next time tho. Thanks. Emma x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Aaaaaaaah do now I'm more confused. Vet said she is very swollen and it could be her season, but that he didn't think she should be so swollen and he thinks she could also have a urine infection?! So now I have antibiotics and feel rubbish cos even when I look at her girlie bits now I don't know if they are swollen or not. Emma x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up! If her bits are swollen the may show red along the middle but not easy to see. Go with the antibiotics and see how she goes. Who knows what dogs sniff and what infections they pick up. Every dog is different so you need to know how your dog looks when well so you know when there is a change, easy for me to say but as long as she is under the vet relax and everything should be ok.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally managed to get a sample! Will hand it into vets tomorrow. It looks quite dark for the amount she has been drinking! Fingers crossed its enough for them, I don't know how they test it. But there is a wee covering in my wee dish. Emma x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any update from the vet Emma?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup urine sample was normal which vet thinks is because of one day of antibiotics! I'm not sure as we had three wees on our walk this morning we would normally only have one. So basically we are back to square one! Emma x


----------

